# [SOLVED] Syncing Mail w/ Outlook



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

When I send/delete emails with outlook online in Chrome, they don't delete within the Mail app on my iMac. Is there any possible way to sync the two up so I don't have to continuously sort one or the other accordingly.

Martin


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*

How is the mail account set up in the Mail App?

Is it setup as a POP, IMAP, or Exchange?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



MartyF81 said:


> How is the mail account set up in the Mail App?
> 
> Is it setup as a POP, IMAP, or Exchange?


POP


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



mfmcgreal said:


> POP


That is why, POP does not update back and forth with the server. POP only asks the server "What New messages do you have since the last time I asked" it doesn't ask for updates on the messages it already has.

In order for mail to be "Synced" you need to use either IMAP or Exchange protocol.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



MartyF81 said:


> That is why, POP does not update back and forth with the server. POP only asks the server "What New messages do you have since the last time I asked" it doesn't ask for updates on the messages it already has.
> 
> In order for mail to be "Synced" you need to use either IMAP or Exchange protocol.


I've followed the appropriate process to set-up an Exchange account, however in Mail, when I do select 'Add Account', I have no idea what to write in the 'Server Address' column.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



mfmcgreal said:


> I've followed the appropriate process to set-up an Exchange account, however in Mail, when I do select 'Add Account', I have no idea what to write in the 'Server Address' column.


You will have to get that from whoever is running your Exchange server.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



MartyF81 said:


> You will have to get that from whoever is running your Exchange server.


It's a home computer, so wouldn't that be myself?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



mfmcgreal said:


> It's a home computer, so wouldn't that be myself?


You have a Microsoft Exchange Server setup in your house?

Who is your email provider?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



MartyF81 said:


> You have a Microsoft Exchange Server setup in your house?


I'm not entirely aware of what that is, apologises, but I assume I haven't...



MartyF81 said:


> Who is your email provider?


Hotmail/Outlook


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*

The server is the people providing you with email. In this case it is Hotmail.

Hotmail does not support Microsoft Exchange Server.

You need to use IMAP.

I believe hotmail IMAP server address is: imap-mail.outlook.com


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Syncing Mail w/ Outlook*



MartyF81 said:


> The server is the people providing you with email. In this case it is Hotmail.
> 
> Hotmail does not support Microsoft Exchange Server.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I added a new account via the last option 'Add other Mail Account', filled in my email address and everything appears to be synced as I hoped. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

-- Update --

So now my iMac Mail app is synced correctly with the Outlook web version, how do I get my iPhone 5S Mail app to be in sync with these two aswell? This is the only one of the three, which isn't in sync ..


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

mfmcgreal said:


> -- Update --
> 
> So now my iMac Mail app is synced correctly with the Outlook web version, how do I get my iPhone 5S Mail app to be in sync with these two aswell? This is the only one of the three, which isn't in sync ..


You need to setup the email accounts on your iPhone to be using IMAP as well. It is the same principle as on your Mac.


----------

